# Battersea Home provides a thorough assessment service



## Battersea Dogs & Cats Hom (Jul 1, 2009)

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home assesses all of the cats that come through the Home to fully understand their behaviour, temperament and physical condition. It is important to remember that not all rescue cats have issues, in fact many of them come to the Home through no fault of their own. Cats often come in to us due to a change in their owners circumstances such as a move abroad, a new baby or a relationship breaking up.

Our behaviourists are highly experienced and knowledgeable, giving you peace of mind. Every animal has a full veterinary check; this includes worming, flea treatment and vaccinations. In addition to this, all cats are micro chipped, provided with a free id disc and collar, neutered (or come with a neutering voucher), and insured for six weeks with Pet Plan. Battersea is focused on ensuring that our cats to go appropriate homes within the community through a clear and thorough rehoming service.

If you would like to find out more about this service please click,

Benefits of 'Cattersea' cats - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

By rehoming a cat from Battersea, you are also giving an unwanted cat a second chance at life, which is particularly important in these tough economic times.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry bull **** come's to mindut:


----------



## Battersea Dogs & Cats Hom (Jul 1, 2009)

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home is a registered charity, regulated by the Charity Commission. In 2008 we rehomed over 200 cats, all of which are micro chipped, provided with a free id disc and collar, neutered (or come with a neutering voucher), and insured for a limited period with Pet Plan. 

Every day people contact us to tell us that their Battersea cat has enriched their lives.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry bull **** come's to mindut:


I don't think it is bull****. It is what any self-respecting re-homing charity would do. This is just wrapped up in Public Relations language, like a glossy brochure.

If you think you have grounds to have a different opinion I am sure the OP would be interested....


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I couldn't bring myself to go there, i couldn't just pick out one kitty i'd want the whole lot i wouldn't be able to forgive myself leaving them all there :cryin:


----------

